# Bikini girls need muscle too....



## Tina Elias (Aug 20, 2012)

So my husband informs me that I'm one third of the way through my offseason today! (I prefer to call it growing season). I cant believe it....I feel like I just stepped off stage!!! Where has the time gone ??? There were so many things I had promised myself I would do once competitions for this year were over, and starting a journal was one of them.......so here I am!

I guess I should begin by introducing myself.....my name is Tina Elias and I'm proud to say that I'm a national level bikini competitor, sponsored by the wonderful Iron Mag Labs family, and part of team Braunfitness coached by PJ Braun for the past two and a half years. (I  him!) I live in CT with my hubby and two very spoilt cockapoos, Bubba and Rocky.....thats the cliff notes version of me.

I never intendid to compete, I began my fitness journey just trying to be a supportive wife to my overweight husband (also a client of PJ Braun). And as most of you can relate, I became addicted to the lifestyle! I get a huge kick out of watching my body change, i've learnt so much about how my body reacts to different foods and have never felt better than I do today. 

During my first year of competing last year I took first in my class at my first two shows. Then this year I took second place at the Atlantic States and then 16th and 14th at Jr. nats and Team U. My biggest critique has always been that i needed more muscle so i was more than ready and eager to get started with my growing season to see what changes i could make! And now with Iron Mag Labs behind me and their amazing products (my personal favorite is the Halo for her) I am out to make this my most productive offseason yet! 

I plan on sharing my journey on here, for myself, and hopefully anyone who wants to know what us bikini girls do to get ready for the stage. 

because bikini girls need muscle too.... 
stay sexy, T


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Aug 20, 2012)

Keep up the good work TIna your doing awesome!!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 21, 2012)

Best of luck with the remainder of your off-season, looking forward to following along.


----------



## Tina Elias (Aug 22, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Keep up the good work TIna your doing awesome!!



Thanks Coach! and good luck today


----------



## Tina Elias (Aug 22, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Best of luck with the remainder of your off-season, looking forward to following along.



Thanks! - What part of MA are you from? I used to live in Franklin!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 22, 2012)

Attleboro...looking to buy a house in Franklin or Bellingham actually.  Gotta sell my house in Attleboro first though.


----------



## Tina Elias (Sep 3, 2012)

Since my last post life has thrown a few curve balls my way, and as someone who thrives on routine its been tough to stay focused. But determined to not let others knock me off track i've focused on that which I can control and the positive changes that i can make. 

You see, my last growing season was filled with family deaths and surgeries.....and as an emotional eater I wasnt fueling my body the way I should have been. When stepping on stage this year I questioned if those few months (or more) of over indulging would have made the difference. "What if?" is the worst feeling to have.....Even more reason why I resolved to make this growing season count! As the anniversary of my Mothers passing approaches and family drama has creeped in, I began to see myself slipping off track and it took some serious self talk ("Tina.....your better than this") to flip my mentality, and then just when I needed it the most, things started happening....

The jumping off point to my mentality flip was when the photographer Isaac Hinds took one of the pics taken of me during my time at Team U and turned it into a motivational pic. The positive comments and support from the fitness community is enough to turn around any girls day  

Then It was check in time with coach (PJ Braun), and I was nervous about what he would say. He wasnt concerned with my growing booty and just encouraged me to focus on building my muscle. I'm always surprised at how quickly a positive review from him can change my attitude....i seriously dont know how he handles so many neurotic competitors! He also added Halo back into my supplement rotation (Hallelujah).....I Love the way my body looks and how strong I feel when im taking that magic little pink pill  

And then my final super woman moment came over the weekend while working my arms. I was just finishing up when one of the bigger guys walks over and asked if my husband was with me (which he wasnt). He then paused, took a moment and scanned the VERY full gym, I started to walk away and was shocked when he then asked me to spot him.....me? Honestly i wanted to say no....i had such a pump going on (courtesy of IML Nitro 4, shameless plug  lol!) that I wasnt sure i'd be able to. However I took it as such a compliment that i had to say yes! It may sound silly to you but two years ago i was scared to even step foot in the weight room, I was always so intimidated.

Its amazing how a few small actions from others can push you through a tough period. My motivation generally comes from within, but sometimes the love you get from your fitness family can really make a differnce. I'm so glad I didnt let myself spiral out of control....when i step on stage next year i will know with full certainty that I am my best self!

Gonna use all this motivation (and extra calories) to push myself hard this week....

.....because bikini girls need muscle too!
Stay sexy, T


----------



## Pylon (Sep 4, 2012)

Sounds like a great moment.  Congrats, and good luck with the training!


----------



## 1superman (Sep 4, 2012)

Impressive success Tina! Looking good!


----------



## Tina Elias (Sep 4, 2012)

Here is my recent photoshoot pic with the great Issac Hinds and Hardbody.com


----------



## 1superman (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow...very nice!


----------

